# English pointers and water



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I have an English pointer that's just over a year old. I can't keep him out of the water. I swear, he thinks he's a lab. My question is if I use him for duck hunting, is he going to be able to withinstand the cold water? Suggestions for keeping him warm?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I doubt it, even with a neoprene vest. For sure, don't try him in cold water without a neoprene vest.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

move south where is warm weather hahaha :lol:


----------

